# DIY Frozen Food



## DZinck (Aug 18, 2010)

DIY FROZEN FOOD

Alright since I started this thread I`ve found a couple more recipes.

This one is ideal for loaches, website has a great description and pictures.
http://www.loaches.com/articles/home-cooking-your-own-frozen-fishfood

This one was created with cichlids in mind.
http://www.aquariumlife.net/projects/diy-fish-food/112.asp


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

The only thing I would be lerry of is the v8 because of the salt content.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

DZinck said:


> Im definitely going to do this soon. Price of bloodworms kills me!
> 
> http://www.loaches.com/articles/home-cooking-your-own-frozen-fishfood


Sounds like a great idea, keep us posted!


----------



## Merman (Nov 23, 2009)

*Serve Cold over Rice*

...your christmas guests will love it...lol.

It's a variation on a recipe I use for my angelfish but I don't cook mine. This would sound about right for loaches. I think the banana and V8 are probably a good idea.

I use:

2 large bags of uncooked/frozen med. size shrimp (remove shells)
2 beef heart (approx 3 to 4 lbs - remove fat/veins)
2 bags of fresh spinach (boil briefly/about 1 1/2 mins./drain)
1 cup of krill (pre process to consistency of powder w some sm chunks)
2 large cloves of garlic (pre process)
1 cup of TetraMin Staple food
1 pack of gelatin (prepare as instructions on packet)

My recipe is much more expensive and the main cost comes from the krill and shrimp. I like the loach recipe and may try it in the future - far less expensive using the liver and white fish.

It's amazing how you can get fish to eat spinach and banana when combined with things they really like such as krill and beef. The gelatin does a great job in holding the food together.

It may take a little while for your fish to get used to it but they will. I was amazed at the great coloration in my fish after feeding this for a while.

Home made foods are definitely worth the effort. You wonder how your fish got by before you started using it.


----------

